# حوار مهم لكل بنت وولد



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

​*

حوار مهم وبيتكرر كتير اوى الايام دى

- أنا معجبة قوي بشاب من حوالي سنة هو شاب ممتاز، 
محترم، مؤدب وبيحب ربنا جداً.


- في الأسابيع اللي فاتت بدأت أصلي عشان الارتباط بس المشكلة
إننا أصدقاء هو أصغر مني بسنتين يعني فاضلة سنة في
الجامعة


- هوا مبينش حاجة غير صداقة بس في نفس الوقت بيقول
حاجات ويتصرف بطريقة تقول إنها أكتر من صداقة.


- بيمدحني كتير ومرتين تلاته قال تعليقات على زوجة المستقبل
بتخليني افتكر إن الكلام عليا، يعني مرة كنا مجموعة بتتكلم على
أنواع الشبكة اللي العريس بيشتريها لعروسته فأنا قلت إني مش
بحب الخواتم الكبيرة بالعكس الحاجات البسيطة أحلى فرد وقال
"دا شيء ممتاز، يبقى أنا وانتي ربنا عايز يقول لنا حاجة"! أنا
عارفة إنه بيهزر ومش يقصد لكن دا حرك مشاعري ليه.



- مرة تانية كنت بتكلم على إن الواحد مهم ياخد باله بيصرف
فلوسة في ايه وإنه لازم يحوِش "بردو كنا في مجموعة" فقال
"أنا لسه كنت بتكلم مع اختي امبارح إني عايز ارتبط بواحدة
مدبرة"!!! قلبي قعد يدق بسرعة من الفرحة وحاولت مش أبين
بس مقدرتش.


- كتير بيعلق على لبسي وشياكتي وتصرفاتي إني رقيقة
 على فكرة مش بيعمل كدا مع حد تاني


السيناريو دا بنشوفه كتير وسطينا، الشاب بيتعرف على البنت كصديقة
 بس والشابه تبدأ تقرا وتترجم معاني كتير في تصرفاته.


الشاب بيكون بيقابلها 4 مرات في الأسبوع، وبيتكلموا بالساعات
في التليفون، يعملها CD بالأغاني اللي بتحبها يروحوا مع بعض
السينما وفي يوم ييجي ويرمي قنبلة "انا معنديش أي استعداد إني
أدخل علاقة حب قريب".

البنت بتنهار وتقول لصاحبتها "بس احنا اصحاب قوي"


دي حاجة بتضايق البنات أوي أوي بعد شهور من المكالمات
والخروجات والإيميلات والـ chatting والرمي بالكلام تلاقي
الشاب مش مستعد للإرتباط؟ طب هوا فعلاً مش مستعد ولا كان
بيلعب بيكي ولا انتي اللي فهمتي غلط ولا هو كان عايز ورجع 
في كلامه ولا ولا ولا.......؟

هانعيشها صح قررت تعمل تحريات عن الموضوع المنتشر بينا 
دا وتجيب قرارة.

قابلنا أمير، ولد أمور بنات كتير تتمنى إنه يكون عريس المستقبل
وسألناه، تفتكر غلط إن شاب يكون صداقة قوية مع شابه وهو
مش ناوي يرتبط بيها.

أمير فكر شوية وقال "لو الشابة عايزة تفتكر إن الموضوع
هينتهي بارتباط أنا مش هقدر أمنعها" 

طيب مش شايف إنك لما تقضي وقت كتير معاها إن دا 
بيشجعها على كدا؟

هيا اللي بتختار إنها تفسر الأمور على مزاجها.

طيب هل بتعرف لما البنت بتبقى معجبة بيك؟

غالباً.

طيب ليه بتسيبها تعجب بيك وتتعلق أكتر؟

هي حرة تقول لأ طول ما هي ممشية معايا فدي مشكلتها هي 
مش مشكلتي!!


(غالباً أمير كان يقصد بـ "ممشية معايا" إنها تقدر تتعامل مع مشاعرها)

كتير أوي الشابات بيحمِّلوا العلاقة زيادة من اللي ممكن تحتمله،
المشكلة إن صعب جداً الشاب والشابه يفضلوا أصدقاء من غير ما
واحد منهم يميل للتاني عاطفياً لما نقول ان احنا مجرد أصدقاء
ونقضي أكثر من ساعتين اسبوعياً مع بعض، دا بيبعت رسايل
مغلوطة للطرف التاني.


اللي هيحصل إن طرف هيكون بيستمتع بأنانية بكل مزايا العلاقة :

دفء، حنان، عدم وحدة، اهتمام كل حاجة ما عدا الالتزام.

والطرف التاني حاسس بالوحدة والغش.



للاسف معظم حالات "احنا أصدقاء وبس" البنت هي اللي بتدفع
الثمن. ليه؟ لأن الراجل لو مهتم هو اللي بيقرر يتحرك ولو البنت
رفضت يبقى الصداقة بتنتهي أو بيتغير شكلها، لكن البنت ممكن
تفضل متعلقة بعلاقة وعلى أمل إن الراجل يحس بمشاعرها
فتفضل صديقة ليه لمدة طويلة على نفس الأمل.

حتى لو الشاب حس بإعجاب البنت للأسف مش بيحس بأي التزام
ناحيتها طالما إنه مكلمهاش بطريقة واضحة أو مش واخد باله
من الإشارات اللي بيبعتها، يعني عشاء رومانتيكي ممكن ميعنيش
حاجة للراجل لكن للبنت دا معناه إن ممكن دا يكون زوج
المستقبل.


لازم يا رجاله تدركوا إن لو البنت بتقضي معاك وقت كتير فهي
 في الوقت دا بتختبر مشاعرها


ويا بنات متحملوش العلاقة أكتر من اللازم يعني :

- أصله مكسوف ياخد خطوة إيجابية.

- هو عارف إني فتاة أحلامة بس الوقت مش مناسب.


- هو مش واخد باله إن ارادة ربنا إننا نكون لبعض.


يمكن جريمة البنات إنهم بيفهموا الأحداث بأسلوب مختلف عن
الراجل بس كمان الشاب مش بريء لأنه بيعاملها على إنها
"مجرد صديقة"

  بس صديقة بتسدد كل احتياجاته العاطفية وكل حاجة لكن من
غير التزام.

في كاتب قال إن الراجل بيضحك على البنت لما بيوعدها بكلامة أو
بأفعالة وهو مش ناوي يوفي باللي وعد بيه. كدا هو بيسدد فراغ
عاطفي عنده ومش عارف إنه بيسبب إحباط ليها وبيضيع
مشاعرها ووقتها وطاقتها.


يا بنااااااااااااااات 


 خدي بالك، لو حسيتي إنك بتتشدي لراجل في علاقة مش آخرتها
الجواز أو أصلاً هو مش حاسس بيكي وقفي فوراً أوقات كتيرة
بتعيشي في أوهام علاقة ملهاش أي أساس. 


الكتاب المقدس بيقول في أمثال 23:4 

"فَوْقَ كُلِّ تَحَفُّظٍ احْفَظْ قَلْبَكَ لأَنَّ مِنْهُ مَخَارِجَ الْحَيَاةِ"

كمان في سفر الجامعة بيقول

"إن لكل شيء تحت السماء وقت"

 في وقت للحب وساعات من كتر ما بنبقى مستعجلين إن الحب
ييجي بنلاقي نفسنا دخلنا في علاقات رخيصة بس عشان نقول
حبينا.



ويا شباااااااااااااب

 لو كنت بتقضي أوقات طويلة مع شابه فكر كويس لو محتاج
العلاقة تثبت وفيها أكتر مسئولية وارتباط ولا لأ لو مش ناوي
يبقى لازم توضح للبنت إنكم مجرد أصدقاء ومش أكتر عشان 
يبقى عندها حرية إنها تبدأ تدور على شريك حياتها بدل ما 
تفضل متعلقة معاك عشان مينفعش تفضلوا أصدقاء وبس.


** وأخيراً خد بالك أوي من كلامك وتصرفاتك عشان البنت بتكون*
* مركزة أوي في معاني التصرفات دي فلو بجد مش قصدك توصلها*
* رسالة محددة يبقى بلاش.*​*


** مما راق لى *
* اتمنى انكم تستفادوا من الموضوع*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*عملت كدا ولا اييييييييييييييييييييه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>عملت كدا ولا اييييييييييييييييييييه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​</b>



*يوووووووو
ياما خدنا علي عنينا 
واكيد لسه ناخد 

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع حلو خااااااااااااالص عجبنى كتير

+ ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
آمين


----------



## rania79 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

بص من الاخر
ف مجتمعنا دة مش بيعترف بصداقة بين الولد والبنت
لان اى صداقة قوية ببتحول لحب من اى طرف( سواء للبنت \ الشاب)
ومن الاخر تانى
الشباب اساتزة ف اللعب بمشاعر البنات يعشموها وبعدين يطيرو من الحوار


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 نوفمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> موضوع حلو خااااااااااااالص عجبنى كتير
> 
> + ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> آمين



*ويباركك يا رب 
نورت الموضوع
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> بص من الاخر
> ف مجتمعنا دة مش بيعترف بصداقة بين الولد والبنت
> لان اى صداقة قوية ببتحول لحب من اى طرف( سواء للبنت \ الشاب)
> ومن الاخر تانى
> الشباب اساتزة ف اللعب بمشاعر البنات يعشموها وبعدين يطيرو من الحوار



*علي يدي 
حصلت معايا 
لا الحب نفع ولا الصداقه استمرت 

بس مش كل الشباب 
وبردوا في بنات واخدين دكتوراه في الموضوع ده
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*عارف يا عياد انا كرهت الصداقه مع بعض البنات
لان فى بنات بتاخد كل حاجه عليها
والواحد بيكون واضح جدا وصريح
من ضمن تعاملاتى الكتيير مع بنات مصريه اقدر اقولك وبصدق
نادر جدا تلاقى بنت مصريه تعرف يعنى ايه صداقه ومتحولهاش لحب
*


----------



## Critic (10 نوفمبر 2011)

المشكلة عند الشباب : انهم مش بيراعوا ان البنت كائن هش وحساس ومش بيوضحوا موقفهم من البداية وبيبقوا زى ما يكونوا مستمتعين بتعليقهم
المشكلة عند البنات :ان معظم البنات فى مجتمعنا مش بيفكروا غير فى الجواز (بسبب خوفهم من نظرة المجتمع) فيترجموا كل حاجة على حسب رغبتهم وحلمهم اللانهائى فى فارس الاحلام المنتظر

بخلاف كدة انا شايف ان عادى جدا يكون فيه صداقة وبتبقىى حلوة جدا طالما كل شيئ واضح وفيه نضج كافى عند الطرفين ...


----------



## marcelino (10 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع حلو 

بس للاسف مضطر (غصب عنى) اقول لا تعليق​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *عارف يا عياد انا كرهت الصداقه مع بعض البنات
> لان فى بنات بتاخد كل حاجه عليها
> والواحد بيكون واضح جدا وصريح
> من ضمن تعاملاتى الكتيير مع بنات مصريه اقدر اقولك وبصدق
> ...



*بس في صداقه بجد 
وانا محظوظ جدا 
بصداقتي مع بنات من غير اي اهداف اخري 
صداقه من اجل الصداقه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 نوفمبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> المشكلة عند الشباب : انهم مش بيراعوا ان البنت كائن هش وحساس ومش بيوضحوا موقفهم من البداية وبيبقوا زى ما يكونوا مستمتعين بتعليقهم
> المشكلة عند البنات :ان معظم البنات فى مجتمعنا مش بيفكروا غير فى الجواز (بسبب خوفهم من نظرة المجتمع) فيترجموا كل حاجة على حسب رغبتهم وحلمهم اللانهائى فى فارس الاحلام المنتظر
> 
> بخلاف كدة انا شايف ان عادى جدا يكون فيه صداقة وبتبقىى حلوة جدا طالما كل شيئ واضح وفيه نضج كافى عند الطرفين ...



*نظره صحيحه 100 %
بس اهم حاجه الوضوح من البدايه *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 نوفمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> موضوع حلو
> 
> بس للاسف مضطر (غصب عنى) اقول لا تعليق​



*احيانا بتكون كلمه لا تعليق بيكون وارها مليون تعليق 
منور يا مليو 
*​


----------



## حيران (9 ديسمبر 2011)

موضواعيك ديما ممتازة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 ديسمبر 2011)

حيران قال:


> موضواعيك ديما ممتازة



* مشكور حبيبي
بس ده منقول مش بقلمي  
*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*أعتقد هذه أول مرة أشارك بأحد مواضيعك و أرجو ان لا تمانع . الكثير من الشباب و للأسف يعمل الذي ذكرتة لكن أحب ان اقول ان هنالك وجة آخر لهذة العملة و هي أن بعض البنات ايضا يحاولون سد فراغ عاطفي في علاقة لا تدفع فيها البنت كثيرا لكنها تسد وقت فراغها و تحسسها بأنها محبوبة و مرغوب فيها. لكن ماذا لو ان الشاب تعلق فيها و بالتالي تركتة و ذهبت في هذا الموقف يكون الشاب هو الذي سينجرح و يتمزق عاطفيا صح ؟ 
الخلاصة هي ان الذي ذكرتة صحيح لكن ليس كل النساء ضحايا و ليس جميع الرجال بيتسلوا و خلاص . الامر يعتمد على الشخص نفسة و ضميرة و أخلاقة و الشاب اللي عندة أخلاق لا يعمل هذا الشئ .
اما من ناحية الصداقة فأنا كثيرا استخدم كلمة أختي مع صديقاتي للتذكير الدائما ان الذي بيننا هو أخوة و بس 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*تعرف المشكلة فين ؟*
المشكلة فى الكذب ...ما فيش حد مابيكذبش ..ودى مصيبة سودة ...
أخص بالكذب ما يقوله موضوعك ..

*عشم بت بالجواز وعايز يخلع منها ...أنظر للحجج المتهافتة :*
أصل بابا مش موافق ...
*وهو بابا اللى هيتجوز ؟*

أصل ماما ح تعمل عملية ولازم أكون جنبها .. 
تقوم بالسلامة إن شاء الله
*ما اظنش أصل الدكتور قالنا ياجماعة شدوا حيلكم ( بيفول على أمه )*

اصل أكتشفت انك مش بتحبينى زى ما بحبك ..
*ومش فاهم عرفها من نفسه بالفكاكة يعنى ؟*

مش لازم أخليكى تستنينى أكتر من كده أنا ماأصلحش للجواز 
*( مع أنه كان يصلح ونص من كام يوم بس ) ..*

لازم أجوز أخواتى البنات الأول .. 
*( وكأنهم لسة مولودين أمبارح وماكانش يعرف ان عنده أخوات بنات ) .. *

ح اجى أتقدم لك لما أكون جدير بيكى 
*طيب ماشى معاها لية كل ده ؟*

مشوارى لسة طويل ...
ح أستناك يا "*محسن*" ... 
*لأ ماتربطيش نفسك بيا أكتر من كده ..حرام .. (!!!!)*
*وكان حلال لما عشمتها ...؟!!*


*ملحوظة* *: ( مين محسن ده ؟ )*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 ديسمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *أعتقد هذه أول مرة أشارك بأحد مواضيعك و أرجو ان لا تمانع . الكثير من الشباب و للأسف يعمل الذي ذكرتة لكن أحب ان اقول ان هنالك وجة آخر لهذة العملة و هي أن بعض البنات ايضا يحاولون سد فراغ عاطفي في علاقة لا تدفع فيها البنت كثيرا لكنها تسد وقت فراغها و تحسسها بأنها محبوبة و مرغوب فيها. لكن ماذا لو ان الشاب تعلق فيها و بالتالي تركتة و ذهبت في هذا الموقف يكون الشاب هو الذي سينجرح و يتمزق عاطفيا صح ؟
> الخلاصة هي ان الذي ذكرتة صحيح لكن ليس كل النساء ضحايا و ليس جميع الرجال بيتسلوا و خلاص . الامر يعتمد على الشخص نفسة و ضميرة و أخلاقة و الشاب اللي عندة أخلاق لا يعمل هذا الشئ .
> اما من ناحية الصداقة فأنا كثيرا استخدم كلمة أختي مع صديقاتي للتذكير الدائما ان الذي بيننا هو أخوة و بس
> *



*اتمني متكونش الاخيره 
وبجد مشاركتك وصفت حاجات كتير قابلتني 
في بنات بتفرح بجرح اللي بيحبها 
وفي في نفس الوقت بنات  ممكن يكونا افضل من ميت صاحب ولد 
نورت يا جميل
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تعرف المشكلة فين ؟*
> المشكلة فى الكذب ...ما فيش حد مابيكذبش ..ودى مصيبة سودة ...
> أخص بالكذب ما يقوله موضوعك ..
> 
> ...



* دا واحد واقف بعيد ههههههههه
ميرسي محسن  اقصد عبود 
نورتني يا غالي هههههههههههه
ربنا يفرح قلبك
*​


----------

